# low-carb and lonely



## joesfolks (Aug 29, 2004)

Is there anyone out there who loves to cook but is doing the low-carb thing?  I need a diet buddy for e-mails and recipes and just to mouth off with about the diet.  Anyone interested?


----------



## scott123 (Aug 30, 2004)

Why talk to one person when you can talk with 100,000 dedicated low carb cooks?

http://www.atkinsbythebook.com/forum/index.php?act=idx
http://forum.lowcarber.org/index.php?
http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/
http://www.lowcarbfriends.com/bbs/index.php?s=042d12efaa5a8e350b8a1e2e5f688b94


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi joesfolks
My husband is working hard at trying to stay on South Beach.  Since I do all the cooking, I'm working hard at trying to find recipies that appeal to both of us and aren't labor intensive after getting home from work.  I eat what I make my hubby, because I just don't want to cook 2 different meals.  It sure is tough some days--I keep finding recipies I want to try that don't fit into the diet!  We just found a few new sites w/ low-carb recipies.  Here they are:
http://home.comcast.net/~flagirl1217/ 

http://www.hippodamia.com/sbd/default.aspx 

http://pub46.ezboard.com/brecipeexchange11667 

http://www.sobecookbook.com/ 

http://www.mizfrogspad.com/south_beach_diet.htm 

http://www.geocities.com/wendifromtexas/


----------



## molly (Sep 27, 2004)

*I'm doing the low carb thing too!*

I'm doing the low carb thing too.

 :roll: 

I lost 10 lbs on the S Beach diet a few months ago.   I've been on "modified" (harhar   ) phase II for a month and I haven't gained...but I haven't lost either. 

So, I am going on phase I again as of today. It's okay. I don't mind it but I do need some recipe suggestions because I get bored very easily. 

I don't know if I actually follow the plan ver betum (sp?) but I work out and do yoga a lot too so I tend to lose weight with this plan even if I'm not following it tit for tat.   

Tonight for dinner was pretty good. I had a spinach salad with tomatos, balsamic vinegar and olive oil; then for the main meal we had low fat turkey sausage cooked in a skillet with a can of saur kraut. Not exactly your low sodium meal but it was tasty and filling and satisfying. 

Anyone else wanna share thoughts, ideas, recipes?    

I'll check back here daily to see if anyone has replied and to reply on how I'm doing as well! 

This is fun having a forum to discuss this stuff on! Yipppeeeeeee!


----------



## joesfolks (Sep 28, 2004)

You might want to go to this site:
http://forum.lowcarber.org/index.php?

It is a great site but a little hard to get around in.  Scroll down to daily low carb support then click on south beach diet.

There are lots of great people there who are low carbing, both atkins and south beach.    Check out the recipes there too.  Spend some time getting around in the site then start a journal.  This has really helped me.


----------



## joesfolks (Sep 28, 2004)

By the way, I am on that site often.  The chat room can be fun at about 11pm eastern time.  I go by joesfolks on the site.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## molly (Sep 28, 2004)

Cool site! I'm gonna spend some time looking around on it later tonight. 

Thanks! Hope to see ya there.


----------



## htc (Oct 26, 2004)

Joe, try this site, it's south beach specific, but got a lot of great tips/ideas:
http://www.southbeach-diet-plan.com/forum/index.php

When I first started the low carb lifestyle, it was my life saver.  good luck!


----------

